# Anyone heard of Bob Grass ???



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Evening All

Just wondered if any of you have used any of the products by Bob Grass?? I got a leaflet sent to me when I ordered Thornit for Tillys ears. The No 29 Tonic and Conditioner sounds interesting - so if any of you have used this, can you let me know what you think.

Heres the website link: Welcome to Bob Grass

Puppy Love


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

yes i have been recommended this from someone and couldnt find it (i was looking for bob brass doh) anyway the lady who recommended did so for creams for an allergy and swears by it
thank you xx


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

lol i think my mates trying it for her manchesters bald neck ,but its the first ive heard of it


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Bob Grass makes good stuff, hope the thornit works, now thats GREAT stuff.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lavender (Aug 15, 2009)

H i, I've kept dogs and cats as pets for over 30 years and Bob Grass skin cure has saved me a fortune in vets fees. I've used it for eczema in my labrador, itchy tummy rash in my ridgeback and bald patch on leg of border collie. I have reccomended it to other pet owners who also have had excellent results. Wishing you success. Lavender.


----------

